# free bsd



## luca87 (Jul 4, 2010)

blank I wanted to ask an aid on free bsd I have installed free bsd but nn reisco to put l' graphical interface. thanks for l' aid chinque answers in advance payment 

and in beyond I wanted sapre if adapter usb wn111v2 " wifi" he was compatible with free bsd


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html


----------



## teckk (Jul 4, 2010)

Having a hard time understanding that. Looks like you are using some translation software.
X windows, GUI 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html

As far as Wi-Fi adapters it depends on the chip of it. USB devices will definitely work but
it depends on available support for yours. Also one can sometimes use a wrapper with a 
Microsoft windows driver. http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/advanced-networking.html

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html


----------



## luca87 (Jul 4, 2010)

*kde problem !!!*

I have a problem in cartelle /usr/ports/x11/kde4atabase_runtime after the several rows taken from ftp m ifa qeusto brought back error ---> /usr/ports/x11/kde4atabase_runtime thanks to chinque answer to me!:e


----------



## lme@ (Jul 5, 2010)

luca: Here is the Italian version of the FreeBSD Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/it/books/handbook/
Good luck with it!


----------



## luca87 (Jul 20, 2010)

blank to all I nn reisco to install freebsd. and from a po of days that I try and without riucscirci they are always blocked all x11/ports/KDE thanks for aid in advance payment I am virtualizando with " virtualbox"


----------

